# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  TIK TAK ... na putu do sreće ...

## butterfly_

dragi moji.... 
isčitavam ovaj forum svaki dan iznova... i znam već sve napamet, ali nekako mi je tako lijepo čitati iznova vaše priče!
da ne govorim koliko su mi pomogle oko naše odluke o posvajanju (odluka je oduvijek tu i čvrsta je, ali priče su ju ubrzale sa željom da i mi čim prije pričamo svoju priču), ovdje sam upoznala posvojenje "u dušu", mijenjala svoje stavove... plakala i smijala se... 
sve u vrlo kratkom roku, ali neopisivo je kako su me vaše priče izvlačile iz tuge!

HVALA OD SRCA SVIMA KOJI SU IH PODIJELILI!

iz istog razloga sam odlučila ovdje prenijeti svoje iskustvo - da pomognem/olakšam svima koji se spremaju na ovaj put...

Mi smo zapravo još daleko od roditeljstva, ali smo i blizu! 

Nekoliko dana nas dijeli od dobivanja rješenja o podobnosti. MM mora još obaviti jedan razgovor kod psihologa i onda je to to!
jedva čekamo taj papir u rukama... do sada je sve išlo poprilično brzo... u roku od 3 mjeseca biti će izrađeno mišljenje. zakonski rok od dva mjeseca je prekršen, ali ne puno... i to nam je jako drago!
ovaj dio do sada se svodio na to da ne ovisi ništa o nama, mi samo moramo biti takvi kakvi jesmo... sve ostalo rade drugi...
i to mi je najgore sjelo... to što zapravo na procjenu nemam nikakvog prevelikog utjecaja... ok, zamolili smo ih na brzo rješavanje i to je bilo to... ostalo smo samo morali biti kakvi i inaće jesmo...

i zato jedva čekamo da krenemo u akciju! 
znam da ta akcija neće biti lagana.... ali dragi moji, spremamo se mi na to... "brusimo" telefone, jezike i živce  :Razz: 


za sve koje zanima procjena - bilo nam je super, opušteno... da se ne zove "procjena" - čovjek bi pomislio da je na kavi s prijateljima. eto, barem je tako bilo u našem centru!

najprije smo bili na razgovoru kod soc. radnice. bila je tako draga, simpatična.. naravno, ja sam u nekom trenu cmoljila (jbg, obećala sam si da neću, al nisam mogla zaustavit suze) a ona samo kaj se nije digla sa stolca i zagrlila me...
razgovarali smo o nama, našem djetinjstvu, braku i slaganju u braku, razlozima posvojenja, obitelji, prijateljima, zaposlenju..

taj dan smo dogovorili termin za psihologa i posjet doma. izašli su nam u susret tako da smo isti dan išli kod naše psihologinje na 1. razgovor, a nakon toga je soc.radnica došla kod nas doma...
psihologinja je isto bila jako draga, puna razumljevanja za moje ponovno cmoljenje (da, da, opet sam si obećala ali... hm...)... MM je uskočio kad je mene začepila knedla u grlu  :Grin: 
Rješavali smo neke testiće... ništa teško... samo dugo traje rješavanje...

taj dan je bio i posjet kod nas doma (pregled stana)... tražila je da dovedemo dvije osobe bilo iz obitelji ili iz kruga prijatelja, jedna po mom odabiru, a jedna po M-ovom odabiru! to je prošlo isto super!

i za kraj je bio individualni razgovor s psihologinjom. ja bila prošli tjedan (ovaj put sam pripremila maramice ali nisu trebale  :Klap:  ... zapravo ne znam zašto uvijek moram pustit suzu, nisam nimalo tužna ni žalosna). 
psihologinju je zanimalo moje iskustvo s djecom, kako bi odgojali dijete, što očekujemo od posvojenja, kako je naša obitelj reagirala na posvojenje... 
i sljed.tjedan je red na MM-u i to je to!

prvi korak = riješen!

sad sljedi slanje molbi na centre...
dobili smo savjet da šaljemo kopiju rješenja i našu sliku... rekli su nam da šaljemo molbe i na podružnice (zbog eventualne loše komunikacije između centara)...

molba je napisana...
čeka...
svaki dan ju čitam... i svaki dan nešto prepravim... već se osjećam ko idiot.. al ajde... bar znam zašto!  :Grin: 
mislim da je dosta velika.. dugačka... ali nekako mi je nedorečena ako bilošto maknem!
sve skupa stranica i pol... kad se oduzmu zaglavlja, pozdravi i potpisi - čistog teksta ima ravno jedna strana!
nadam se da će dirnuti nekoga tamo i da će nam dovesti dijete.... baš ono kojemu ćemo biti idealni roditelji!

eto, napisah sve... sorrite kaj ima toga tak puno, al morala sam se olakšat!

ljubim vas sve... pomogli ste mi puno... 
javit ću se ja još vama... sljed. put ću biti malo kraća.. hehe 
 :Kiss:

----------


## špelkica

Sretno draga Butterfly!!! Razumijem sve što ste prošli, i nama je ostalo to sve u lijepom sjećanju, sam postupak obrade, sad slijedi onaj teži dio, samo treba biti uporan  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Klap:  dobrodošla i sretno!!!

----------


## rozalija

Sretno draga i da što prijejedna mala mrvica budeu vašem domu!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

sretno draga!!

----------


## sonči

Sretno! :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Puno sreće! Važno je biti uporan i zvati, i prijavite se na tečaj za usvojitelje, u Zagrebu organiziraju udruge Na drugi način i Adopta.

----------


## butterfly_

hvala dragi moji...

evo da vam javim da je mm dns obavio zadnji razgovor kod psihologa... nije mogao spavati noćas... kaže, prvi put idem sam na razgovor! al preživio je  :Klap: 
rečeno mu je da smo zadovoljili sve kriterije  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:  , ali da će rješenje zbog godišnjih odmora stići na našu adresu tek početkom kolovoza...
tak da sad molbe čekaju rješenje, pa da ih možemo slati.... 
nije 8.mj daleko, ali mislim da bi ga mogli napisati odmah sada... al dobro, neću ih špotat zbog sporosti jer ipak su to, u odnosu na druge primjere, brzo riješili!

mimi, prijavili smo se za školicu. na listi čekanja smo za 9.mj.
nadam se da ćemo upasti

----------


## kiara79

super draga..al ja bih na vašem mjestu poslala molbe!

----------


## butterfly_

> super draga..al ja bih na vašem mjestu poslala molbe!


ne znam... nisam pametna... molbe su spremne...
svi savjetuju da pošaljemo i kopiju rješenja uz molbu...

a s druge strane, ako ih pošaljem sad bez kopije rješenja, počinju godišnji i mislim da ih neće nitko ni gledat do 9.mj!

----------


## špelkica

Ma gledaju ti oni molbe, evo mi smo dobili već 20-tak odbijenica, jedino što ćeš ponovo slati rješenja pa je to dupli posao. Mi smo poslali molbu+slike+rješenje

----------


## butterfly_

> Ma gledaju ti oni molbe, evo mi smo dobili već 20-tak odbijenica, jedino što ćeš ponovo slati rješenja pa je to dupli posao. Mi smo poslali molbu+slike+rješenje


i mi bi hjeli slati svo troje zajedno... 
nama je čak rečeno u centru da šaljemo dvije - tri slike (nas, kuće/stana..) 

možda i pošaljem molbe.. vidjet ću s mm-om... 

da li je već netko slao molbe posebno, a rješenje naknadno??

----------


## ArI MaLi

mi rješenje nismo nikada slali...

----------


## kiara79

> mi rješenje nismo nikada slali...



isto!

----------


## butterfly_

mislim da se bacam u printanje i šaljem! 
tnx cure  :Kiss:

----------


## sandraks

draga, odlično ste vi to odradili i ja savjetujem poslati molbe ber rješenja...npr.mi svoje uopće nismo vidjeli i nitko nas to nije niti tražio dok smo bili u fazi kontaktiranja centara. na prvo dijete smo "čekali" skoro dvije i pol godine pa su nam savjetovali da ne idemo na obnavljanje podobnosti za posvajanje tak dugo dok ne bumo izabrani za roditelje posvojitelje i tak smo i napravili i to u novom centru jer smo se u međuvremenu preselili u općinu dalje od one u kojoj smo obavili prvu obradu. sretno i veselo naprijed, draga!

----------


## butterfly_

Hvala drage moje na savjetima. . Trenutno mi zivot znace!

Evo danas smo svoje srce kuvertirali i poslali na 100-tinjak adresa da pronade nasu srecicu!
Nadamo se da ce uspjeti! 

Zapravo, znamo da ce uspjeti. Pitanje je vremena..  ali i iscekivanje je slatko  :Very Happy:

----------


## ema33

sretno draga da sto prije nadjes svoji srecicu zelim ti od srca drzimo ti fige ja i moj sin da i ti nadjes ubrzo dio svoje duse znam da te ceka negdje budi uporna zovi nkad neodustaj sreeeeeeeetnoooooo :Very Happy:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Sretno i da se što prije sretnete sa svojom srećom!!! :Kiss:

----------


## Beti3

> Evo danas smo svoje srce kuvertirali i poslali na 100-tinjak adresa da pronade nasu srecicu!
> Nadamo se da ce uspjeti! 
> 
> Zapravo, znamo da ce uspjeti. Pitanje je vremena..  ali i iscekivanje je slatko


butterfly, suze su mi došle pročitavši da ste srce kuvertirali. Jedva čekam vijest da si mama...

----------


## aria05

Želim vam puno sreće!!  :Kiss:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

butterfly_ jel ima kakvih novosti?
pratim te..tu ste po godinama ti i tm samnom i mm-om, a i dijagnoza je ista.... nadam se da ćete ubrzo uspjet!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## špelkica

Nadamo se sretnim vijestima...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## butterfly_

čekamo mi još uvijek!

jedan lijepi plavokosi dečkić nas nije izabrao za roditelje, ali nema veze!

ne gubimo nadu, sad se, nakon mjesec dana pauze, vračamo ponovo u telefoniranje i aktivno traženje!

----------


## mimi81

Butterfly super da se kreće ... ubrzo će stvari doći na svoje, ja vjerujem!

----------


## butterfly_

> Butterfly super da se kreće ... ubrzo će stvari doći na svoje, ja vjerujem!


kretalo se u super pravcu!
onda je naglo okrenulo u drugom smjeru!

ali nakon par mjeseci što nosimo titulu potencijalnih posvajatelja - imali smo prilike okusiti kako je to boriti se za konkretno dijete!
iskustvo je dobro, rezultat nas je malo rastužio!
ali nastavak slijedi!

 :Kiss:

----------


## špelkica

Draga, baš mi je žao  :Love: 
Ali znam da vaše dijete čeka upravo na vas negdje  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Sad tek vidim  :Love: 
Želim vam da se što prije izborite za svoje dijete  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

> Evo danas smo svoje srce kuvertirali i poslali na 100-tinjak adresa da pronade nasu srecicu!


TIK - TAK, tik - tak, TIK - TAK, tik - tak, ne odustajte samo  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## sandraks

Draga butterfly,
ah znam kakav je to gorak osjećaj unutra...i praznina jer se nije ostvarilo..ali ima jedna dobra stvar: ako je to dijete otišlo svojim roditeljima, znači da postoji dijete koje će također doći svojim roditeljima i to će biti dan kad tvoje srce više neće kucati samo za tebe....i taj dan se bliži! sretno!

----------


## butterfly_

dragi moji, samo sam svratila da vas sve pozdravim i da se malo izjadam..

tu smo još uvijek negdje među čekalicama... malo frustrirani trenutno, ali isplatit će se sve to, sigurna sam...

šaljemo molbe, zovemo uporno centre, svaki dan odvrtimo nekoliko poziva i svi su uvijek isti - nemamo djece - ili imaju stariju djecu, pa djecu s nekim težim oštećenjima zdravlja...
mislim si, ok, nema djece trenutno s pretpostavkama za posvojenje i to je to... nemogu oni meni dat dijete ako ga jednostavno nemaju... razumijem to u potpunosti i spremna sam čekati!
onda slučajno saznam da baš u nekom centru ima dijete, brže bolje se hvatam telefona, zovem mahnito i tamo mrtav hladan glasić kaže da je dijete u postupku/evo baš su prije par dana izabrali posvojitelje...
a s istim tim hladnim glasićem sam razgovarala prije tri tjedna tad nisu imali "ama baš ništa, niti spremno niti u postupku".

ne znam, možda sam ja sad malo u pms-u pa nisam baš uračunjiva...
ali morala sam to podijeliti s nekim tko je u istom "sosu"

zapravo, kad bolje razmislim, i razumijem ih... ne žele si natovariti hrpu dosadnih posvojitelja za vrat...
al me svejedno živcira  :Sad:

----------


## mimi81

Draga, razumijem te potpuno, nisi sama u tome  :Love:

----------


## Davina

butterfly nemoj samo gubiti nadu. Sve će se nekad zvati nekad, i vi če te se prisječati kako ste nekad bili tužni. A tad če te sigurno imati svoje zlato i biti sretni što se baš ono rodilo za vas.

----------


## martta

butterfly, znam kako ti je   :Sad:    drži se, draga    :Love: 
 i sretno...

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Potpuno te razumijem. Ja se osjećam kao roba na prodaju - treba mi dobar marketing da bih se svidjela nekoj xy socijalnoj radnici, ali unaprijed ne znam njezine kriterije. Ako napišem da sam uspješna u svom poslu kojeg jako volim, možda će pomisliti da sam karijeristica. Ako previše naglašavam naše vrline, ispast će da smo umišljeni i nerealni itd, itd. Baš je jako teško...A samo želimo biti roditelji.

----------


## čokolada

Zora, mislim da u molbi treba biti iskren i topao te ne pisati rečenice reda radi, tj. one koje zaista ne osjećaš. 
Mene su na jednom razgovoru pitali što bih s poslom (tada su u pitanju bila dva paralelna, od kojih jedan bez predvidivog radnog vremena) pa sam iskreno odgovorila da bih smanjila aktivnost na mjeru da i ja i dijete (djeca) budemo zadovoljni. (ok, ispalo je da sam od drugog skroz odustala, ali tako je ispalo zbog potreba djeteta).

Butterfly, važno je ne klonuti duhom i biti optimist jer onda zračiš onim nečim nevidljivim što donosi prevagu u osobnom kontaktu. Radoznalo sam (kasnje) pitala soc. radnicu zašto su se odlučili za nas, a ona mi je između ostalog rekla  da joj se čini da mogu  riješiti svaki problem   :Grin:  .

----------


## martta

> Potpuno te razumijem. Ja se osjećam kao roba na prodaju - treba mi dobar marketing da bih se svidjela nekoj xy socijalnoj radnici, ali unaprijed ne znam njezine kriterije. Ako napišem da sam uspješna u svom poslu kojeg jako volim, možda će pomisliti da sam karijeristica. Ako previše naglašavam naše vrline, ispast će da smo umišljeni i nerealni itd, itd. Baš je jako teško...A samo želimo biti roditelji.


upravo tako se i ja ponekad osjećam. 
a onda se opet saberem, zovem i razgovaram i dalje vrlo iskreno i sa punim povjerenjem da me "ona druga strana" razumije jer nisam joj ni prva ni zadnja sa kojom razgovara.

----------


## butterfly_

drage moje, hvala na potpori...
zapravo i razumijem soc.radnike - vjerojatno dnevno prime nekoliko poziva posvojitelja koji ih prekidaju u nekom poslu... ok, sve je to njihov posao, ali nije ni lako raditi nešto kada te non stop netko prekida..

ali to stalno zvanje centara daje neki osjećaj da si tu, još uvijek u igri za dijete i da znaš što se događa u kojem centru.. puno je lakše okrenuti nekoliko brojeva svaki dan i čuti da li ima kakvih novosti u pojedinom centru, nego samo sjediti i čekati poziv...
barem meni je bolje "biti u toku" nego biti pasivan..
a na kraju krajeva, ljudi će te zapamtiti, stalno ih podsjećaš na svoju prisutnost u svijetu posvojitelja i pokazuješ im svoju upornost...

i eto, dogodi ti se takav dan ko meni, kada te pukne nešto, pa budeš malo ljut i depresivan... 
al drugi dan se probudiš jači i čvršći..

tako da, idemooo dalje tražiti našu srećicu...  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## martta

butterfly   :Love: 

svi mi zasigurno prolazimo puno različitih faza na ovom našem putu... nekada se od težih faza oporavim kroz dan-dva, a nekada mi treba duže ...  a onda prođu kišni dani,  opet svane sunčan dan, "sjedam u sedlo" i idem dalje... dok čekam Taj Poziv...

----------


## butterfly_

pozdrav svima.

samo da se javimo da smo mm i ja postali mama i tata jedne prekrasne jednogodišnje princeze  :Very Happy: 

sve je počelo krajem studenog kada smo primili poziv iz jednog centra da jedna djevojčica traži mamu i tatu.
odmah smo sjeli u auto i pravac centar. saznajemo da smo jedini kandidati (imaju back up - al neće im trebati ).
jako smo se nadali i veselili da je to to (čak i prije nego smo ju vidli)...
došli smo u centar, upoznali se s tetama, lijepo razgovarali... i taman kad su nas mislili pozdraviti i ispratiti nas kući, zamolili smo ih ako je moguće da vidimo malecku kada smo već doputovali do njih (jako je dugačak put)... i tete iz centra su nam ispunile želju i odvezle nas udomiteljima gdje je bila naša srećica!
odmah nas je osvojila smješkom i preslatkim smeđim okicama i duuugačkim tamnim trepavicama!
da, to je to - želimo joj biti mama i tata! a i ona nama želi biti kćer...

mi smo još par puta putovali princezi i družili se po par dana s njom.
ona je prekrasno i veselo dijete i osvojila nas je odmah, u prvim zajedničkim minutama... 

zadnji put kada smo putovali na druženje s princezom - odlučili smo zamoliti centar da se više ne vraćamo kući bez nje.
centar nam je izašao u susret. papiri, dokumentacija - sve se rješavalo u hipu.
za tri dana smo bili spremni za polazak kući... svi zajedno!

zajedno smo već par tjedana.
konačno živimo sanjani san s malom ljepoticom!
kuća je konačno puna igračaka i sve je puno sreće i veselja.

ovaj Božić je za nas bio zaista čaroban! i čarolija se nastavlja. svakim danom je ima sve više i više!


svi vi koji čekate - ne gubite nadu!
ne odustajte nikada.
napravite pauzu ako vam je teško i ako mislite da nemate snage za nastaviti..
ali možda baš u toj pauzi dobijete poziv života, baš kao i mi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Val

:Heart:  čaroban božić!!

----------


## Beti3

Čestitam vam, jako, jako. Rasplakala si me i od srca ti hvala na ovim suzama sreće. Uživajte u roditeljstvu.

----------


## ZO

uživajte  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## emily

divno :Heart: 
uzivajte sa svojom djevojcicom  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

prekrasno!!! cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Čestitam!!!

----------


## Davina

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

Prekrasno!  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Čestitam vam, prekrasne vijesti! Kakav krasan Božić!  :Very Happy:

----------


## prpa

:Heart:  :Sing:

----------


## bubekica

Prelijepa vijest! Od srca vam cestitam na upornosti, uzivajte puno puno!

----------


## Mojca

:Heart: 

Divno, čestitam!

----------


## DeDada

Čestitam vam, imali ste sigurno najlijepši Božić do sad!

Čitajući vaše priče vidim da ništa nije nemoguće, uživaj u svojoj sretnoj obitelji!

----------


## mimi81

Draga Butterfly čestitam! Svima! A već sam se pitala pa kad će netko s dobrim vijestima?
Uživajte u božićnim i novogodišnjim blagdanima

----------


## butterfly_

hvala svima  :Heart: 
mama, tata i L šalju veeelike puse svima!
i želimo da što prije ovakva radost i sreća pokuca i na vrata svih čekalica!

sve je moguće!
mi smo uspjeli nakon nepunih godinu i pol čekanja i to bez plavih kuverti, bez poznanstva i veze...
u vrlo kratkom roku - svega tri tjedna od poziva iz centra do dolaska kući  :Very Happy:

----------


## bodo

Čestitam od sveg srca.
Uživajte u novoj,najljepšoj ulozi u životu  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Čestitamo i ovdje!!!! Uživajte u najljepšem Božiću!

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitke, jako me razveselila ova lijepa vijest!
Uzivajte u roditeljstvu  :Heart:

----------


## martta

Prekrasno!!!
uživaj, majko! bila si uporna i eto (a ja bih ipak rekla i da nas naša djeca "zovu" pa mi tako uporno zovemo i obilazimo centre sa tako puno žara) 
uživaj, uživaj, uživaj - brzo rastu i ni ne okreneš se, a tvoj mirisni smotuljak se pretvori u majušnu curicu..

javljaj nam se kako ste? jeste li sve priredili doma kada se zadnji put išli u posjet i odlučili pitati da to bude zadnji put?

----------


## Inesz

:Heart: 
Čestitam!

----------


## butterfly_

> Prekrasno!!!
> uživaj, majko! bila si uporna i eto (a ja bih ipak rekla i da nas naša djeca "zovu" pa mi tako uporno zovemo i obilazimo centre sa tako puno žara) 
> uživaj, uživaj, uživaj - brzo rastu i ni ne okreneš se, a tvoj mirisni smotuljak se pretvori u majušnu curicu..
> 
> javljaj nam se kako ste? jeste li sve priredili doma kada se zadnji put išli u posjet i odlučili pitati da to bude zadnji put?



hvatam minute dok mrva spava...

čuli smo se telefonski sa centrom nakon predzadnjeg susreta i podijelili s njima sreću zbog mrve - upoznala nas je i prihvatila, mi smo se upoznali s njenim navikama. preostalo je samo još srediti papire, pa smo mi telefonski zamolili centar da li je moguće to riješiti u par dana, pa bi mi došli još samo jednom i ostali bi u njihovom gradu par dana (da se mrva još više navikne na nas) i onda bi svi zajedno krenuli doma.
iskreno, nisu mi se baš činili presretni zbog našeg prijedloga.

doma je sve bilo spremno.
mi smo odlučili spremit se za curku i pripremit stvari kao da idemo po nju. mislili smo, nek se vozi robica i ostalo, za svaki slučaj.
autosjedalica je već bila odavno montirana u auto  :Smile: 

kada smo došli u centar, oni su nas zaskočili i rekli da se ide na hitno rješavanje papira i da je prijedlog da se više ne vraćamo doma bez nje.
svi su se u centru digli na noge, mi jurili iz jednog grada u drugi rješavat rodni list i ostale dokumente... sve je išlo k'o podmazano i za tri dana smo se oprostili s udomiteljima i s centrom i zajedno krenuli doma  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 

mislim da je to bio pun pogodak.
nismo se samo pojavili jedan dan i odvezli mrvu kući, nego smo s njom bili par dana. ona se navikla na naša lica i dobro smo se sprijateljili. i onda smo svi zajedno, već kao prava family, išli kući.
u prvim našim zajedničkim danima nije bilo ni odbijanja niti plakanja baš zbog toga jer smo bili s njom u kontinuitetu  :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Iskrene, iskrene čestitke!
Uistinu poseban i neponovljiv Božićni poklon! :Zaljubljen: 

Piši kad uhvatiš vremena sitnice o mrvi... znaš da nas to sve veseli, i nas koji smo to već prošli, i one koji tek budu!
I naravno, ljubi svoj poklončić puno, puno!

----------


## Anitsirk 84

:Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cipelica

Čestitam!

----------


## jelena.O

Lijepo

----------


## sonči

:Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam!

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Čestitam! Pisala sam ti već na nekoj drugoj temi, a tek sad vidim ovo što si tu napisala. Presretna sam što se konačno nešto događa i što čujem da je netko uspio. Što misliš da je bilo presudno u odabiru, jesu li vam išta rekli u centru? Je li to bila vaša upornost u nazivanju ili nešto drugo? 

A sada uživajte u čaroliji!

----------


## butterfly_

> Čestitam! Pisala sam ti već na nekoj drugoj temi, a tek sad vidim ovo što si tu napisala. Presretna sam što se konačno nešto događa i što čujem da je netko uspio. Što misliš da je bilo presudno u odabiru, jesu li vam išta rekli u centru? Je li to bila vaša upornost u nazivanju ili nešto drugo? 
> 
> A sada uživajte u čaroliji!



indirektno su nam dali do znanja da je naša molba presudila...
poslali smo pravu molbu u pravo vrijeme!

aktivno smo zvali sve centre godinu dana, ali od ljeta do sada smo bili u  nekakvoj pauzi od telefoniranja... ja sam zvala neke centre, preko volje, ali tek toliko da bi mi savijest bila čista...
al sam zato dva mjeseca pisala i izrađivala molbu (treću molbu koja je išla centrima)... svaki atom snage, energije, svu maštu, ideje i kreativnost sam stavila na papir... 
i taj papir nam je donio mrvu.

a taj isti papir sam vidjela kod nekoliko osoba u tom centru - dakle, on je uzrok naše sreće  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## špelkica

Butterfly, ja onako romantično, sudbinski i duhovno vjerujem da je curica bila namjenjena vama jer se često dogodi da roditelji i djeca "kliknu" na prvu. Naravno, tome treba prethoditi slanje molbi i zvanje po Centrima.

----------


## sara38

Čestitam vam od srca!

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca draga moja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i uživajte maksimalno sa svojom malom princezom.

----------

